# DS #2565:  GRID (USA)



## shaunj66 (Aug 9, 2008)

^^ndsrelease-3528^^


----------



## Ferrariman (Aug 9, 2008)

*FINALLY*

Anyone have the filename?


----------



## SylvWolf (Aug 9, 2008)

Damn, took a while to dump.


----------



## LagunaCid (Aug 9, 2008)

Fack yeah Seaking!


----------



## xJonny (Aug 9, 2008)

Valkrys said:
			
		

> Damn, took a while to dump.
> Yeah...
> 
> NFOIf you like this game, don't buy it.  Be a pirate dammit.


That comment surprised me.


----------



## NISMO_GTR (Aug 9, 2008)

YES!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Finally

Ill get the filename in a min

2565_GRID_USA_NDS-Micronauts.zip


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Aug 9, 2008)

hope it was worth the wait...


----------



## Salamantis (Aug 9, 2008)

Here's the NFO with some info you people might like: (fill in the missing info lol)

<div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain' style='height:200px;white-spacere;overflow:auto'>                                         ∞≤≤≤∞     ∞€≤±.±≤≤≤                                        
±≤≤€.    ≤€€€€€€€≤. ,€€€€,≤€€€~∞∞∞∞≤€≤≤                               
∞€€€€€€±  ≤€€€€€€€€€±.±€€€€≤∞€€€.∞∞≤€€€€€€:.                            
. ≤±±. ~€€€€€€€≤ ~€€€∞..≤€€€∞.≤€€€€€≤€€€∞∞≤€€€€€€€≤..≤€€€~.,                    
∞€€€€∞.∞€€€.∞€€∞ ∞€€€+. .∞€€€ ∞€€€€€€€€€∞∞≤€€∞.≤€€≤..≤€€≤ ≤€€≤±                 
.≤€∞  ∞€€€€≤±.∞€€€≤€€≤∞.∞€€€∞  .≤€€≤.∞€€€€€€€€≤.~€€€€≤€€€∞.∞€€€≤.≤€€≤.±€∞              
.≤€€≤. ≤€€∞..  +€€€≤€€€€∞.€€€€≤≤€€€€∞ ≤€€€≤€€€€≤.∞€€€€€€€€≤.≤€€≤ ∞€€€∞.€€€€≤±           
.∞≤. .∞€€€€.€€€≤.   .€€€≤€€€€≤.∞€€€€€€€€≤. ≤€€≤.≤€€€∞.≤€€≤=≤€€€I~€€€≤.∞€€€.€€€€€€€€≤         
≤€€≤≤. .€€€∞.≤€€€,  :.≤€€≤.≤€€€..±≤€€€€€≤...≤€€≤.±€€€∞.€€€≤.≤€€≤.∞€€€,:€€€≤  .≤€€€€€€         
.  ≤€€€€∞ .≤€€€±≤€€€€€€€+≤€€€.∞€€≤:  ..∞±.. .  ..... .±: =∞≤≤≤.€€€≤.≤€€€≤≤€€€:  ±€€€≤≤€± ∞≤∞.    
.∞€€€,∞€€€€€≤.:€€€≤.≤€€€€€€≤≤€∞≤±...                         .... .€≤∞  ≤€€€€€€∞.  ≤€€€. ±.≤€€€€≤.. 
€€€€€€∞€€≤€€€∞.≤€€€:..∞≤∞... . .                                     .  .....€≤...∞€€€∞. .∞≤€€€€€≤≤.
:€€€€€€≤€∞∞€€€±±€€€≤  ...                ... +±±€€€€€€€+....                .. . .€€€≤.   ±≤€€≤€€≤  
.≤€€≤≤€€€€.€€€€.±€∞~                 . .€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€∞..                 ±€€€±  €  ≤€€∞.∞.  
∞€€€≤≤€€€∞∞€€€∞∞                 . ∞±±±±±± . .   ... ∞€€€€€€€€€€I .             .±±±..±€≤:∞€€∞.    
.∞€€≤.≤€€≤.±±.                   ±±.. .               . .+€€€€€€€€€.                 .€€€≤≤€€€~    
.±€€€∞.±€≤.                    ±∞..                      . €€€€€€€€€€. .             .±€€€€€€€..   
..≤€€€...                                                 . €€€€€€€€€€.                 ≤≤€€≤≤..   
±€∞.                                                     ..€€€€€€€€€€                 . ≤≤. .    
...                                                       .±€€€€€€€€€                            
€€€€€€€€€±.                          
.€€€€€€€€€€.                          
:€€€€€€€€€€                           
±€€€€€€€€€€ .                         
.        .               .±€€€€€€€€€€€ .                         
.±±. .=€€€€ .    ..=€€   .±€€€€€€€€€€€€.                          
.      . €€€€.  .±€€€€€€€€€∞ =€€€€€€€€€.                          
~€€€.  ,€€€€€€€€€€€ .±€€€€€€€∞.                          
. ∞€, .±≤€€€€.  ±€€€€€€€€€€.. =€€€€€€€.                           
.±€€.€€€€€€€  .±€€€€€∞∞. .€..±€€€€€€..                           
.:=.€€€€€€+   ~€€≤€±∞€:€±€..€€€€€€€..                           
. .  €€€€€.  . €€€€∞€€±.±. .€€€€€€±.                            
.€€€€€€.    .€€€€€€€€€. .€€€€€€€ .                            
..+€€€.      €€€€€≤= . ∞€€€€€€€.                             
€€€       .€€€€€€€...€€€€€€€~                              
.±€€€          .€€€€€≤..∞€€€€€€€                               
..,€€€€€€€€€€€€€,                               
. €€€€€€€€€±                                
....∞€€€€€€€+.                                
.    ,≤€€€€€€€€€€€±..                                 
,€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€                                    
..    .±€€€€€€€€€€€.                                   
€€€€€€€€€€±                                    
.... .∞±€€€€€€€€€€                                     
.€.€€€ €€€€€€€€≤.                                     
..€ €€€ €€€€€€€€:                                      
±±,.,∞∞€€€€€€€€€..                                     
..∞∞€€€€€€€€€∞.                                      
.. .€€€€€€€€±.                                      
                                        . .€€€€€€€ .                          €             
€                                   .  ..:±€€€€€,.                            €€           
€€                                    .....                                  €€€         
€€€                                                                         €€€€
€€€€€±                        €€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€                        ±€€€€€
€€€€€€≤±               ±±±≤≤≤≤€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€≤≤≤≤±±±               ±≤€€€€€€
≤€€€€€€€≤≤±      ±±≤≤≤≤€€€€€€€€∞∞∞∞∞∞∞∞∞∞∞∞∞∞∞∞∞∞€€€€€€€€≤≤≤≤±±      ±≤≤€€€€€€€≤
≤€€€€€€€€€≤≤±±≤≤€€€€€€€€€€€€€€∞  Release Info  ∞€€€€€€€€€€€€€€≤≤±±≤≤€€€€€€€€€≤
≤€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€≤
≤€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€≤
≤€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€≤≤≤≤±∞                    ∞±≤≤≤≤€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€≤
≤€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€≤≤≤±∞                                  ∞±≤≤≤€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€≤
≤€€€€€€€€€€€≤≤±                      GRID                      ±≤≤€€€€€€€€€€€≤
≤€€€€€€€€≤±∞      ≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤      ∞±≤€€€€€€€€≤
€€€€€€≤∞                                                                ∞≤€€€€€€
€€€€≤                                                                      ≤€€€€
€€€≤         Release Date..: 08/09/2008     Genre.......: RACE              ≤€€€
€€≤          Retail Date...: 08/05/2008                                       €€
€≤           Protection....: None           Company: Codemasters               €
                                                                              
File Size.....: 64MB           RAR Count...: 8x5mb 
                                                                              
€            Info......: <a href="http://www.grid-game.com/#/home/" target="_blank">http://www.grid-game.com/#/home/</a>                      €
€€≤                                                                          ≤€€
€€€≤±                                                                        €€€
€€€€€≤≤±                                                                ±≤≤€€€€€
≤€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€
€≤
≤€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€∞∞∞∞∞∞∞∞∞∞∞∞∞∞∞∞∞∞€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€≤
≤€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€∞    Game Info  ∞∞€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€≤
≤€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€
€≤
≤€€€€€€€≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤€€€€€€€≤
€€€€€≤≤±                                                                ±≤≤€€€€€
€€€≤±                                                                      ±≤€€€
€€≤                                                                          ≤€€
€                                                                              €
        

Race your car.  Crash. Race more.

                                                                              
€                                                                              €
€€≤                                                                          ≤€€
€€€≤±                                                                      ±≤€€€
€€€€€≤≤±                                                                ±≤≤€€€€€
≤€€€€€€€≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤€€€€€€€≤
≤€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€
€≤
≤€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€∞∞∞∞∞∞∞∞∞∞∞∞∞∞∞∞∞∞€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€≤
≤€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€∞∞ Ripper's Notes ∞∞€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€≤
≤€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€
€≤
≤€€€€€€€≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤€€€€€€€≤
€€€€€≤≤±                                                                ±≤≤€€€€€
€€€≤±                                                                      ±≤€€€
€€≤                                                                          ≤€€
€                                                                              €
                                                                               
Hello all!


Our 40th NDS game.  

Looking for nothing ever.  
Stay safe.

If you like this game, don't buy it.  Be a pirate dammit.



                                                                              
€                                                                              €
€€≤                                                                          ≤€€
€€€≤±                                                                      ±≤€€€
€€€€€≤≤±                                                                ±≤≤€€€€€
≤€€€€€€€≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤€€€€€€€≤
≤€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€
€≤
≤€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€∞∞∞∞∞∞∞∞∞∞∞∞∞∞∞∞∞€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€≤
≤€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€∞∞  Group Info   ∞∞€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€≤
≤€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€
€≤
≤€€€€€€€≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤€€€€€€€≤
€€€€€≤≤±                                                                ±≤≤€€€€€
€€€≤±                        WE ARE THE MICRONAUTS.                        ±≤€€€
€€≤                     "Bringing you the best, first!"                      ≤€€
€€∞                                                                          ∞€€
€€                                                                            €€
€€                                                                            €€
€€∞                              GREETINGS TO:                               ∞€€
€€≤                                                                          ≤€€
€€€≤±              JFKDVD   JFKPC   JFKXVID   Nocturnal  VoMiT             ±≤€€€
≤€€€€≤±                                                                  ±≤€€€€≤
≤€€€€€≤≤±   A Big Fuck You to Leaseweb sites and USA Rented sites    ±≤≤€€€€€≤
≤€€€€€€€≤≤≤±±                                                   ±±≤≤≤€€€€€€€≤
≤€€€€€€€€€€€≤≤≤≤≤≤±±±±   no email anymore sorry    ±±±±≤≤≤≤≤≤€€€€€€€€€€€≤
≤€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€≤
€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€
≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤
±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±
∞∞∞∞∞∞∞∞∞∞∞∞∞∞∞∞∞∞∞∞∞∞∞∞
ﬂﬂﬂﬂﬂﬂﬂﬂﬂﬂﬂﬂﬂﬂﬂﬂﬂﬂﬂﬂﬂﬂ
‹‹‹‹‹‹‹‹‹‹‹‹‹‹‹‹‹‹‹‹
€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€
≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤≤
±±±±±±±±±±±±±±
∞∞∞∞∞∞∞∞∞∞∞∞
ﬂﬂﬂﬂﬂﬂﬂﬂﬂﬂ
‹‹‹‹‹‹‹‹
€€€€€€
≤≤±≤
€€


</div>

ROM Size: 512Mb/64MB
Filename: GRID_USA_NDS-Micronauts
Game Icon: <img src="http://xs230.xs.to/xs230/08326/2565_-_grid347.png" border="0" class="linked-image" />


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Aug 9, 2008)

:] yay

want me to create the friend code topic?


----------



## Azadar (Aug 9, 2008)

GREAT but sadly looks like it will be a few hours at least before it hits newsgroups 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cant find it out there yet


----------



## ackers (Aug 9, 2008)

AWESOME. Liked Create and Race a lot lets see what this has to offer.


----------



## V!olaPlayer (Aug 9, 2008)

It's really cool! Good graphics. Can't wait to uncover more of the game. =]


----------



## Neko (Aug 9, 2008)

I get two whitescreens on my SCSD... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Graphics are awesome , tried it out on no$gba.

€dit:

WORKS NOW!

I had to disable DMA mode.


----------



## DjFIL (Aug 9, 2008)

Woot!  Awesome... I can't wait.


----------



## thedicemaster (Aug 9, 2008)

... how the *** do i steer in this game?
if i go above 200kph i can't steer any more.
but if i do anything that slows me down(brakes, handbrakes, giving no gas) i also lose the ability to steer.


----------



## Shabadage (Aug 9, 2008)

thedicemaster said:
			
		

> ... how the *** do i steer in this game?
> if i go above 200kph i can't steer any more.
> but if i do anything that slows me down(brakes, handbrakes, giving no gas) i also lose the ability to steer.



Yeah, there's like 0 control.  I can't get a drift going on at all, even if I'm already steering when I hit that E-Brake


----------



## Salamantis (Aug 9, 2008)

I've uploaded GRID to *Usenet* now, search and you shall find (a.b.n.ds), hope it works, it's my first upload 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(2565_GRID_USA_NDS-Micronauts)


----------



## feds4u (Aug 9, 2008)

Not a bad looking game. I hope it plays well.


----------



## MAD_BOY (Aug 9, 2008)

thedicemaster said:
			
		

> ... how the *** do i steer in this game?
> if i go above 200kph i can't steer any more.
> but if i do anything that slows me down(brakes, handbrakes, giving no gas) i also lose the ability to steer.


Welcome to the world of driving cars.


----------



## henkje.doc (Aug 9, 2008)

Well just tried the first race and it looks - for me - by far the best playable racing game on the ds.

First Milan circuited is looking very nice and is a nice downgrade from the game on the xbox360


----------



## mrchew (Aug 9, 2008)

THIS GAME SUCKS


----------



## thedicemaster (Aug 9, 2008)

hm, turns out toyota corrola's from japan steer much better than ashton martins from europe.

btw, i beat mcphail!(yes, seriously a name of one of the bot drivers)


----------



## Ferrariman (Aug 9, 2008)

Shabadage said:
			
		

> thedicemaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You see, When you go into corners in a car, you must SLOW DOWN. When turning while braking, you will fund a force called UNDERSTEER. Pro Drifters sometimes use the handbrake, but it is a hard way to drift. Also, I would like to see you guys playing Gran Turismo.


----------



## matrix121391 (Aug 9, 2008)

You can google "GRID_USA_NDS-Micronauts" and it's on the first link. Downloading right now! Can't wait to play it!


----------



## dogman (Aug 9, 2008)

too real for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll wait for trackmania.


----------



## thedicemaster (Aug 9, 2008)

ferrariman said:
			
		

> Shabadage said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it was just the ashton martins.
the only way to get those to actually drift or powerslide is by crashing it into a wall on the inside of a turn.
the cars in the japanese races steer much easier.


----------



## Ferrariman (Aug 9, 2008)

*DISCLAIMER:*

This is an arcade racer. But, it is leaning more to the simulation side. A simulation game means that YOU MUST SLOW DOWN A LOT BEFORE TAKING A CORNER. Unlike Ridge Racer, drifting is hard. You must learn how to master the turns. Also, to help your turns, their is a imaginary "line" to follow around corners. this is called an "apex". It is the fastest way around corners.






You see, the best line to follow is the light blue one. The saying goes "slow in, fast out", meaning that you must slow down a lot, but then you can accelerate more after, gaining more than you lost by going slow in. You must find the ideal speed for each corner.


----------



## Shabadage (Aug 9, 2008)

ferrariman said:
			
		

> Shabadage said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Two words.
RIIIIIDDDDDGGGGGEEEEE RACER!


----------



## DrOMFG (Aug 9, 2008)

This game is kinda lame, karting games are way better for me


----------



## Trippy (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm so conflicted. I SUCK at arcade racers but love the speed and drifting, but this game is more like a simulation, which is easy for me but not as fun.


----------



## pasc (Aug 9, 2008)

nice game, much better than the first, and it has RIVALS ! *g* come ppl come, be my rivals rofl.

my fc is: 0473-9863-2595
hope grid will soon be implemented in gbatemps fc database.


----------



## arctic_flame (Aug 9, 2008)

Shabadage said:
			
		

> Two words.
> RIIIIIDDDDDGGGGGEEEEE RACER!



Ridge racer has auto drift


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Aug 9, 2008)

w00t. Now I have something to play!!


----------



## J_Devon (Aug 9, 2008)

I'll be waiting for Trackmania yessirrr.


----------



## Akotan (Aug 10, 2008)

J_Devon said:
			
		

> I'll be waiting for Trackmania yessirrr.



I'll follow that too! But I really liked GRID. It has the Gran Turismo/Enthusia/any-other-race-simulator feel.


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Aug 10, 2008)

J_Devon said:
			
		

> I'll be waiting for Trackmania yessirrr.


mee too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




imo, nfsrostreet is better. the graphics and the gameplay was flawless. and the 'hydraulics' i own at the song 'almost easy' 
WORLD NUMBER 1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 with 42,203,400 points 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. still trying to beat it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...
my name on it is : nicky wong / nicky041192


----------



## DjFIL (Aug 10, 2008)

Finally got around to playing this... great job again by firebrand games.  My only complaint, though very minor, the hills in San Fran are huge when compared to the Console/PC version.  I'd say a 9/10.


----------



## Ferrariman (Aug 10, 2008)

This is the best racing game on DS so far.


----------



## GameSoul (Aug 10, 2008)

Holy... It's out! It's out! I've heard nothing but good things about this game. Going to download it while I finish cleaning.

Edit: Got too excited


----------



## Sephi (Aug 10, 2008)

xJonny said:
			
		

> NFO said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Best NFO ever.


----------



## Ferrariman (Aug 10, 2008)

Sephiroth said:
			
		

> xJonny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not true. Read the NFO for FFCC:ROF and Apollo Justice.


----------



## m3rox (Aug 10, 2008)

I don't get what all the hype was about.  I just watched a vid and it looked pretty lame.  Better to stick to a kart racer or Asphalt Urban GT2 (best racer on the DS).


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Aug 10, 2008)

m3rox said:
			
		

> I don't get what all the hype was about.  I just watched a vid and it looked pretty lame.  Better to stick to a kart racer or Asphalt Urban GT2 (best racer on the DS).




Have to say that when you are driving a car in the game it feels more like you are kinda like changing lanes when you re turning if you know what i mean..its like who are kinda sliding it its weird and people say that the graphics are really good but i didint think so well to be honest i thought that the graphics on NfS :Underground were the best yet and BUT I STILL THINK MARIO KART IS THE BEST LOL!


----------



## Diablo1123 (Aug 10, 2008)

ferrariman said:
			
		

> Sephiroth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol I've seen the ROF NFO haven't seen Apollo Justice yet


----------



## Mewgia (Aug 10, 2008)

J_Devon said:
			
		

> I'll be waiting for Trackmania yessirrr.



trackMania is coming to DS??? That's awesome

I'll download this later and take it out for a spin


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Aug 10, 2008)

Omg man i waited for this game for like ages now when i have played it for an hour i feel like kicking myself!!

The graphics are no good the controls are not good, to gameplay is not good havent tried the wi-fi as my wifi is getting fixed but from all of these "no goods" i have dicided to delete this game now !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Cant wait for trackmania i hope its better than this


----------



## GameSoul (Aug 10, 2008)

The reason the controls are the way they are now is so that you aren't steering + holding down a button the entire race. Sometimes you gotta slow down to turn. Besides, the controls are easy to get used to and it helps to look at the map to know when you are gonna turn.


----------



## PanzerWF (Aug 10, 2008)

Does this make Race Driver: Create and Race look like a kids game?

Cuz I found Race Driver effing hard, and I will be sad if I waited for nothing =(

Back to Asphalt lawls.


----------



## Ferrariman (Aug 10, 2008)

PanzerWF said:
			
		

> Does this make Race Driver: Create and Race look like a kids game?
> 
> Cuz I found Race Driver effing hard, and I will be sad if I waited for nothing =(
> 
> Back to Asphalt lawls.


No. It uses a modified engine of Race Driver.


----------



## Dylan (Aug 10, 2008)

mario kart owns this but oh well. not bad


----------



## Sephi (Aug 10, 2008)

This game is fairly lame. The steering sucks hard.


----------



## Turmoil (Aug 10, 2008)

Thank god, an almost real racing game, sick of all these kiddie kart game anyone can pick up and play.


----------



## JPH (Aug 10, 2008)

Fixed the release up for ya, shaun. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Looks like a decent racer, can't wait until I try it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, if you think this is a good game...just wait until you see what's in store for next week!


----------



## Sephi (Aug 10, 2008)

jph said:
			
		

> Fixed the release up for ya, shaun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you implying.... N+?


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Aug 10, 2008)

Turmoil said:
			
		

> Thank god, an almost real racing game, sick of all these kiddie kart game anyone can pick up and play.


Both racing styles each equally require a lot of skill to master, but I know what you mean, besides this and race driver theres not really much in the range of realistic car racing.

Luckily this game seems to be far more popular than race driver, so hopefully there won't be the issue of waiting 10mins to get a game this time around only to find some poor sucker that cant race.


----------



## AshuraZro (Aug 10, 2008)

_Someone_ goofed on the boxart just now me thinks.


----------



## Deadmon (Aug 10, 2008)

Massive boxart goof indeed.


----------



## Sick Wario (Aug 10, 2008)

not great graphics or sound, but the frame rate is amazing. this has got to be 60fps!
the circuits look good, just play from bumper cam so you don't have to look at the car models.
the most playable DS racer so far

someone comment on the wifi please


----------



## grubbymitts (Aug 10, 2008)

Goddamn it, I hate simulations.  I can drive in real life, and I know you have to slow down before taking a corner and speed up during the corner but DAMN IT I WANT TO TAKE A CORNER AT 200MPH AND NOT CRASH IN A GAME!


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Aug 10, 2008)

grubbymitts said:
			
		

> Goddamn it, I hate simulations.  I can drive in real life, and I know you have to slow down before taking a corner and speed up during the corner but DAMN IT I WANT TO TAKE A CORNER AT 200MPH AND NOT CRASH IN A GAME!


then don't play simulations 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




going for your typical drive in real life is significantly different compared to driving high powered cars as fast as possible around a track 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think the sence of speed isnt there in some games, so most people feel the car should have turned but its actually going a lot faster than it seems...


----------



## JPH (Aug 10, 2008)

AshuraZero said:
			
		

> _Someone_ goofed on the boxart just now me thinks.


jph is sorry for the goofage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




fixed :I


----------



## Satangel (Aug 10, 2008)

Nice it finally got here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm going to play this for a while, looks very nice.


----------



## silent sniper (Aug 10, 2008)

ferrariman said:
			
		

> *DISCLAIMER:*
> 
> This is an arcade racer. But, it is leaning more to the simulation side. A simulation game means that YOU MUST SLOW DOWN A LOT BEFORE TAKING A CORNER. Unlike Ridge Racer, drifting is hard. You must learn how to master the turns. Also, to help your turns, their is a imaginary "line" to follow around corners. this is called an "apex". It is the fastest way around corners.
> 
> ...


ah i needed that, i'm dumb with cars =\


----------



## MagNetCZ (Aug 10, 2008)

Such a pity it still suffers from the framerate slowdowns and weird car collisions but other than that it got only better and seems to be a good racer overall.


----------



## DrTek (Aug 10, 2008)

Best DS Racing Game so far!
@n00bs: learn how to drive...


----------



## DjFIL (Aug 10, 2008)

it's funny hearing the two sides of reviews... happens every time when racing games are somewhat realistic.  I really love this game, it is the best non-kart racer on the DS (mario kart is still great).  I too can't wait for Trackmania DS, it should be great too.  But I really hope firebrand games gets the chance to do F1 2009 on DS for Codemasters.


----------



## Prime (Aug 10, 2008)

omg, I had to turn the sound down, the sound of the cars are AWFUL!


----------



## kikoexe (Aug 10, 2008)

the framerate is really smooth.. if only asphalt runs like this on the DS.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




this is a good game nonetheless.. a big improvement from Race Driver..


----------



## Satangel (Aug 10, 2008)

It's indeed a great game. But what's with the sound? Big bummer IMHO, but all the rest, very good.


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Aug 10, 2008)

the gameplay is terrible imo. the graphics and gameplay is no way near NFS standards. the new need for speed undercover will be brilliant.


----------



## thedicemaster (Aug 10, 2008)

nicky041192 said:
			
		

> the gameplay is terrible imo. the graphics and gameplay is no way near NFS standards. the new need for speed undercover will be brilliant.


let's hope so.
usually nfs games are good, tough they really did a bad job with most wanted DS


anyway, for me the only thing that is better than NFS prostreet in grid is the possibility to make your own tracks.


----------



## DeMoN (Aug 10, 2008)

Very interesting, if you crash too much your car actually gets damaged and drives worse.  I still think these types are games are better left to the arcades.


----------



## thedicemaster (Aug 10, 2008)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Very interesting, if you crash too much your car actually gets damaged and drives worse.  I still think these types are games are better left to the arcades.


just take a pit-stop.
fixes all damage.


----------



## MagNetCZ (Aug 10, 2008)

thedicemaster said:
			
		

> DeMoN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And takes ages to get through 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Rather try to completely avoid the damage.


----------



## DeMoN (Aug 10, 2008)

MagNetCZ said:
			
		

> thedicemaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, once I was 4th and then I became last when I used it.  I guess it's best to only use it when your car is totally fucked.  That one time, my car kept drifting to the left, and the max speed was insanely slow.


----------



## miezu (Aug 10, 2008)

By far the best racing game on NDS til now.
I wonder why they made diferences in control between DS and other versions. The DS doesn't have button pressing senzors?


----------



## Rayder (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm liking it.   It's the kind of racing game I like when I want a challenge. I like racing games in general though.  It was VERY helpful that they raised the viewing angle a bit to see turns better, that was a major improvement over Create & Race.  

The graphics.....well, I'm not too sure what a lot of people are expecting from the DS in terms of graphics.   I think they look pretty good for the DS. The damage doesn't show on the cars as you play, but the damage icons tell you how screwed up your car is, that was a slick way to add damage.  It's cool that they have a full replay of the race, but since there's no physical appearance of damage on the cars, it's kinda boring to watch.

The sound....yep, they skimped on that one.....it doesn't bother me though, I usually play racing games with the sound low anyway. All that engine revving is annoying on any of them. If you set it to surround sound output, it sounds a little better.  Not much, but a little.  The opening title tune sounded a little trippy in the surround mode.

The options menu....surprisingly sparse compared to the PC version.  I expected some watering down, but not to this extent.  Maybe more menus open up or fill-out as you play through the game?  I've only ran the first track so far....

Gameplay....about what I expected from a simulation-based racer when using the DS's dpad and buttons.  I get the car around the track alright.  Gotta work on smacking the walls to get around corners though.  I'm used to the arcadey "pinball-racing" theory most DS racing games have. That don't work game like this. 

We only have 3 games at this level of "simulation" for the DS right?  Create & Race, GRID and NFS Pro Street?  Were there any other racers on the DS that were more simulation racer than arcade?   I'd be interested in checking any others out.

Most people are used to the arcadey racers, so a sim racer like this will suck to them.  People used to sim racers on the PC will be limited because of the dpad and buttons as opposed analog control.  Veteran gamers like myself should be able to cope with the controls pretty well, since we've played many racers with digital controls back in the day. I think the DS version of GRID found a good balance between arcade and sim play-mechanics for the DS.  Makes it a unique experience.....if you got the skillz to play it.

All-in-all, I'd say GRID DS is a great game for fans of sim racers.  It's about as good as it's gonna get on the DS. To expect them to squeeze much more out of the little DS is pretty noobish.

I gave it a 9 on this thread's ratings. 


I'll have to check out the NFS Pro Street game.....lotta people praising it....hmm....most of the DS NFS games left A LOT to be desired as far as I was concerned.  I never give them a more than a cursory glance anymore. I'll have to give Pro Street another go.


----------



## Ferrariman (Aug 10, 2008)

I liked NFS: Prostreet....



Until the cars got WAAAAAAAAAY too touchy(Supra) . Wade me want an analog wheel.


----------



## concealed identi (Aug 10, 2008)

Rayder said:
			
		

> That don't work game like this.





This is an awesome sentence.




I played Pro Street, it was ok. It's definitely not a simulation at all though, very arcadey. It's a competent racing game, it just doesn't stand out as particularly fun for me for some reason. I think it was all of the variety they tried to add (drag racing, drift racing, the mini game)...if they just focused on really fun races, I would have been satisfied.


I'm bummed the Burnout for DS is so terrible...I would LOVE a portable Burnout game (I don't have a PSP).


----------



## ackers (Aug 10, 2008)

Well, I played with GRID last night and it's pretty much the same as Create & Race... just a few changes but I don't think it's a worthy upgrade for those that bought C&R.

Above ^ Burnout rocks!! But yeah, it sucked on DS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think EA made that, not Criterion.


----------



## Killermech (Aug 10, 2008)

Gameplay and first impressions by GLaDOS.. jr video 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







I liked it, but the controls could've been better. Still one of the best driving games for the ds though.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 10, 2008)

I wanna play it but it crashes when saving on m3 sakura...
like trauma center 2... WHY???


----------



## shakirmoledina (Aug 10, 2008)

excellent... this seems like a tough and exciting game after a very long time


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Aug 10, 2008)

Tried it just now. I don't know how to turn sharp turns lmao.


----------



## Truliche (Aug 10, 2008)

You guys think this is simulation? It might not be your arcade pinball racer but it's still way beyond arcade-ish.

It's a very good game though.


----------



## Ferrariman (Aug 10, 2008)

Raiyu245 said:
			
		

> Tried it just now. I don't know how to turn sharp turns lmao.


SLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW DOWN. It helps.


----------



## Sp33der (Aug 10, 2008)

ferrariman said:
			
		

> Raiyu245 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




yea i really have some hard times with those turns =.='


----------



## DjFIL (Aug 10, 2008)

well of course it's not a true racing simulation.  with the limitation of the control input available, and the limitation of the hardware to emulate realistic physics.  GRID and create & race are the perfect compromise to what a racing simulation can be on the DS.


----------



## IHN02 (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm convinced that those who hate GRID initially hate to use brakes. >.>


----------



## Ferrariman (Aug 10, 2008)

IHN02 said:
			
		

> I'm convinced that those who hate GRID initially hate to use brakes. >.>


Yes, me too.


----------



## wynsezhello (Aug 10, 2008)

ferrariman said:
			
		

> IHN02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no wonder i suck at racing games.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but it really does have the best-looking graphics on the ds. that's a good reason to play this . and its fun as well. i just can't stand the music.


----------------
Now playing: Rik Astley - Never gonna give you up
via FoxyTunes

yup. self-inflicted rickroll.


----------



## monaug5 (Aug 10, 2008)

How is the collision detection?


----------



## santorix10 (Aug 11, 2008)

monaug5 said:
			
		

> How is the collision detection?



A bit larger than the car. I like to cut it close on the corners, but I hit them due to the slightly oversived hitbox.


----------



## Truliche (Aug 11, 2008)

DjFIL said:
			
		

> well of course it's not a true racing simulation.  with the limitation of the control input available, and the limitation of the hardware to emulate realistic physics.  GRID and create & race are the perfect compromise to what a racing simulation can be on the DS.



It's not even close, it's as arcade-ish as you can get, just because you have to use your brake once in a while doesn't mean it's suddenly "OMG so real must be a sim game", it's not even close, I don't think the developers weren't even shooting for simulation, they are clearly set on arcade with a little smoother driving.

Just call it an arcade racer, doesn't make the game any less fun.


----------



## armagedalbeebop (Aug 11, 2008)

yeah its arcade,



the car sound is so crappy omg,
its the best game of its type on ds, but overall its not a good game in my opinion


----------



## Mei-o (Aug 11, 2008)

Ohhh, it got released while I was out, DOWNLOAD TIME! I've been waiting for this!


----------



## leetcakes (Aug 11, 2008)

awsome game guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ive been playing it alot, is it that hard to get the "upgrades" to pimp ma ride? 
or do they only come from "3 medal" completions


----------



## imgod22222 (Aug 11, 2008)

this game breaks my belief that the a button should be reversed in racing games.

other games, i don't know why anyone would take their thumb off the throttle. So why make it so easy?


----------



## daProphet (Aug 11, 2008)

i tried to play it and it says that save cant be located
i have an r4


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Aug 11, 2008)

wynsezhello said:
			
		

> ferrariman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Are you serious ? the graphics are crap!


----------



## DeMoN (Aug 11, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> Are you serious ? the graphics are crap!


I think they are actually really good for the DS.  The backgrounds are nice, cars are great too, but I don't like the collision graphics, the parts look too blocky.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Aug 11, 2008)

I cannot turn in this game. im not sure if its a problem with my D-pad. I heard that steering was bad but... DAMN THIS SUCKS!\


EDIT: onld news possibly: it supports rumble. The rumble sucks hard.


----------



## DeMoN (Aug 11, 2008)

pizzaroo1 said:
			
		

> I cannot turn in this game. im not sure if its a problem with my D-pad. I heard that steering was bad but... DAMN THIS SUCKS!\
> 
> 
> EDIT: onld news possibly: it supports rumble. The rumble sucks hard.


You're going too fast.  This isn't Mario Kart.  If your speed isn't


----------



## moo422 (Aug 11, 2008)

Rayder said:
			
		

> Most people are used to the arcadey racers, so a sim racer like this will suck to them.  People used to sim racers on the PC will be limited because of the dpad and buttons as opposed analog control.  Veteran gamers like myself should be able to cope with the controls pretty well, since we've played many racers with digital controls back in the day. I think the DS version of GRID found a good balance between arcade and sim play-mechanics for the DS.  Makes it a unique experience.....if you got the skillz to play it.
> 
> All-in-all, I'd say GRID DS is a great game for fans of sim racers.  It's about as good as it's gonna get on the DS. To expect them to squeeze much more out of the little DS is pretty noobish.
> 
> ...



Completely agree -- GRID is a solid game. Completed 4 tracks so far, I loved the inclusion of the Duomo and the atrium in the Milan stage.  Interesting that you drive different cars on each track, and each one drives fairly differently.

I'll be honest, I did not get any fun out of NFS Pro Street.  I've played racers from Rad Racer to Top Gear to Metropolis Street Racing (haven't had a next-gen system to play on);  this is very much in line with that genre, where going too fast = crash.  Silly Kart kids.


----------



## leetcakes (Aug 11, 2008)

agreed yo, the steering is completely alright, i like it alot
love the drifting too, only thing i dint like is the wifi thing, theres like quick match and create/join game =_= how are we suppose to match up when you could be in either, and it is predecided number of players
while in mario kart you get as many as possible, this one you get 2, i doubt picking 3 or 4 would get u 3 or 4


----------



## leetcakes (Aug 12, 2008)

FC's anyone?


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Aug 12, 2008)

hmmm wheres reaperman? He would love this game... He was really good at the first game. 

Cant wait to try it out, whats wifi like atm? many people to verse?


----------



## JPH (Aug 12, 2008)

a good solid racer, though im awful at playing it.

good release


----------



## leetcakes (Aug 12, 2008)

wifi is dead, 20 mins found 1 guy, who dced in the first 10 seconds of the first race


----------



## Deletable_Man (Aug 12, 2008)

It's a shame this game falls flat. Feels nothing like a driving game at all. The steering is rigid and reminds me of trying to drive a Tron Cycle through the streets. At first I thought myself crazy, then I went back and played NFS Underground 2 on DS. That game actually proves you can have some basic physics. 

GRID is a horrible disappointment and don't lecture me on braking and such. I've played some PC sim racers that would make most of you cry. I know what makes a fun arcade racer and I know what makes a serious sim racer. This game is neither. Don't want no whining about how the DS can't handle more than this. It can. You don't need powerful processors and stellar gpu's just to produce FUN physics. We've had GBA racers that were better than this. 

Oh well. There's always (little) hope for Trackmania.


----------



## thedicemaster (Aug 12, 2008)

yay, another NFSU2 player 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

still, this game has better physics than NFS most wanted(DS version)


----------



## IHN02 (Aug 12, 2008)

It's definitely an arcade racer, but still, the sim element is definitely there.  Just like in real racing, you have worry about overdriving and going into turns much too fast.  It's easy to brake for turns, but when you're rapidly gaining on someone in front of you, you can easily ignore the fact that there's a wall in 500 feet and you need to start braking hard instead of passing.

I like that, it's refreshing after Mario Kart's thumb-killing method of "hold A forever".


----------



## moo422 (Aug 12, 2008)

Deletable_Man said:
			
		

> It's a shame this game falls flat. Feels nothing like a driving game at all. The steering is rigid and reminds me of trying to drive a Tron Cycle through the streets. At first I thought myself crazy, then I went back and played NFS Underground 2 on DS. That game actually proves you can have some basic physics.
> 
> GRID is a horrible disappointment and don't lecture me on braking and such. I've played some PC sim racers that would make most of you cry. I know what makes a fun arcade racer and I know what makes a serious sim racer. This game is neither. Don't want no whining about how the DS can't handle more than this. It can. You don't need powerful processors and stellar gpu's just to produce FUN physics. We've had GBA racers that were better than this.
> 
> Oh well. There's always (little) hope for Trackmania.



did you get past the first stage, and play the japanese drift-battle stages? or play the european stages where cars can actually hug the curves?

each stage/car controls differently, don't get thrown off by the american muscle-car driving mechanics.


----------



## asuri (Aug 12, 2008)

use b button for 90  degree turns use x for 90+


----------



## armagedalbeebop (Aug 12, 2008)

Deletable_Man said:
			
		

> It's a shame this game falls flat. Feels nothing like a driving game at all. The steering is rigid and reminds me of trying to drive a Tron Cycle through the streets. At first I thought myself crazy, then I went back and played NFS Underground 2 on DS. That game actually proves you can have some basic physics.
> 
> GRID is a horrible disappointment and don't lecture me on braking and such. I've played some PC sim racers that would make most of you cry. I know what makes a fun arcade racer and I know what makes a serious sim racer. This game is neither. Don't want no whining about how the DS can't handle more than this. It can. You don't need powerful processors and stellar gpu's just to produce FUN physics. We've had GBA racers that were better than this.
> 
> Oh well. There's always (little) hope for Trackmania.



i share the same thoughts,btw ,the lack of online mode on trackmania make me think twice about it being a nice game just like the original


----------



## HtheB (Aug 13, 2008)

I found some *cheats*...

(if people wants to use it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

*Cheat mode:*
Enter the "Options" menu, select the "Cheat Codes" option, then enter one of the following codes to activate the corresponding cheat function. Note: Some versions of the game have a different set of codes. 

*Master code:*
Enter 233558 as a code. 

*Drift master:*
Enter 789520 as a code. 

*Ghost car:*
Enter 657346 as a code. 

*High Roller mode:*
Enter 401134 as a code. 

*Invincibility:*
Enter 161650 as a code. 

*MM mode:*
Enter 800813 as a code. 

*Perfect grip:*
Enter 831782 as a code. 

*Toy cars:*
Enter 592014 as a code.


----------



## LagunaCid (Aug 13, 2008)

Deletable_Man said:
			
		

> It's a shame this game falls flat. Feels nothing like a driving game at all. The steering is rigid and reminds me of trying to drive a Tron Cycle through the streets. At first I thought myself crazy, then I went back and played NFS Underground 2 on DS. That game actually proves you can have some basic physics.
> 
> GRID is a horrible disappointment and don't lecture me on braking and such. I've played some PC sim racers that would make most of you cry. I know what makes a fun arcade racer and I know what makes a serious sim racer. This game is neither. Don't want no whining about how the DS can't handle more than this. It can. You don't need powerful processors and stellar gpu's just to produce FUN physics. We've had GBA racers that were better than this.
> 
> Oh well. There's always (little) hope for Trackmania.


"bawwww i suck at curves"

Not every racing game should have NFS' pure arcade physics.
And that's coming from someone who started playing NFS from the time it had the Road & Track logo on the disk.


----------



## feds4u (Aug 14, 2008)

I actually like this game, but then again, I really liked the recent Speed Racer game.


----------



## DavidRS (Aug 16, 2008)

Downloaded.

*five days later*

Beaten. And for me, that's a first - beaten to 100% completion.

So if anyone wants a 100% R4 save... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And for those who have trouble... this isn't Mario Kart. There are other buttons than A; for example, B.


----------

